# Wheat Straw Small Squares - Need input from you



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am in my second year of baling and selling wheat straw in small squares (baled with JD336 twine tie). Last year I baled and put up 2500 bales the old school way (manually stacking onto the trailer and unloading in the barn). As all of you know, labor is hard to come by which drove me to purchasing a Rafter M accumulator (10 bale tie) and grapple with side shift and this year put up about 4000 bales. While this system effectively reduced the labor, and allowed me to do more myself, I still feel like it is not the best way for me to get the straw put up. I didnt go nearly as fast as I had hoped. Here are a few things I ran into with the accumulator:
I could not pull it behind the baler because I am baling the wind row that the combine lays which requires two passes with the baler to pick up the straw. I cant rake it because the baler cant handle that amount of straw at once. So, the accumulator requires one man to run it. Not that big of a deal.
Here in Louisiana we have to put water furrows in our fields to drain the water. This caused problems occasionally. The bales would sometimes hang the leading edge in the furrow and either flip over, flip up and raise the accumulator and create a mess, or tear the bale up. Big inconvienence.
Frequently, the bales would just slide on the ground ( laying the stubble over like a mat) and would not have enough resistance to force thru the trip levers, so you would have to stop and manually trip the lever and put the bale in place. This was frustrating.
I am not knocking the accumulator. I think it would work flawlessly in hay with more density. This is just the nature of the beast with straw (I think).

The grapple worked great and the side shift is awesome. Occasionally It would break a string because the bales would be too compacted in the grab and the string would be under the grapple fingers. I have the grapple mounted on the FEL on a JD 4320 so you really cannot see the bale orientation when you grab them. This worked but I am not sure it is the way to go with straw. I noticed that after grabbing the bales twice with the grapple (once to load, once to unload) they are not as tight as they were in the field. I know straw is very sensitive to handling, walking on them, ect so I would like to minimize this.

I am hauling out of the field on a 30 foot gooseneck flatbed, and a 30 foot wagon. It would take a minimum of 3 hrs (could be 4) to get the two trailers loaded, strapped down, and back to the barn with a total of 500 bales. The maximum travel distance one way is 8 miles, and most is less than 4 miles.

I am stacking them flat in the barn on top of pallets going 9 bales high at the eaves, and 10 bales high after that. The tractor will only lift 10 high. It was a bit cumbersome stacking in the barn with the tractor due to the room that is required to manuver it with a 10 foot long grapple hanging on the front.

95% of my sales is to feed stores which get about 120 bales at a time. I am loading these by hand because I cant leave the tractor sitting around commited to the hay grapple and I can load it by hand faster than I can get the tractor (wherever it may be), and get hooked up.

After saying all of this, My issue is really the logistics of getting the staw out of the field and into the barn. I am not convinced that the accumulator and grapple is the best for me. I would love to try a bale baron, or bandit, or similar but I dont have the volume required to justify spending that much money. I would even lease one, but I doubt anyone does that. Would a NH stackliner work for me? Anything you can think of? I welcome all opinions, and suggestions from you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

a NH stacker would work for you, but they aren't cheap either if you are considering a self propelled one. However in my experience stacking straw or oat hay it's somewhat tough to get the stacks to stay standing good as the bales are so slick and they tend to be somewhat spongy. I wouldn't like to use a grapple and accumulator, but some guys on here love them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea sounds like you need someone with a baron or bandit to come bale that for you, before you kill yourself by overload, that's a lot of wheat straw to put up by hand, there is a fellow on this site that has a bandit in la. And I think a few more around that area according to him, perhaps you could get an arraignment worked out with them, 21 bales in a bundle and they make that 4 hour job of loading about 45 min with hydro's doing the heavy work. At the end of the day you may save money....Definitely save your back, hands, feet........


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I like the concept of the bale baron because when I load them out of the barn by myself, I can use the FEL with spikes, or pallet forks I suppose. Does anyone know what the life span of a bale baron / bandit is? I know that is a loaded question, but roughly how many bales can you run through one before you start getting into a lot of repairs?


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase a bale bandit & I know when I talked to them they said lease was an option


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Kuhns has a grapple that also ties the group together. I always cut the wheat field so when I finished bailing there was only a 2 inch stubble. Sounds like the drag accumulator is not the way to go. I always has second thoughts about them and you have confirmed my suspicion. I have a Hoelscher but I am seriously leaning the a Kuhns. I also like to stack the hay on the side instead of flat. If you had a back board on the rear of your trailers you wouldn't have to tie them down. There are some pictures of hay trailers on this site. NH Stacker ... but I think you have to have the barn built for that. La. like Texas we have to have a hay barn to keep it out of the weather. Good Luck.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I bale a lot of straw every year. I use a Kuhn's and have got it down to a science for me. I have gone thru the learning curve. One important thing for me is to bale my straw tight. I mean so tight that you think the knots will slip when you pick em up. That will keep the bales standing in the barn. My barns are 50 x 100 and I load both ends and then fill in the middle on each side. Then I fill in the very middle of the barn. I remove it the same way. If you have barns high enough for a stackwagon, that would be the way to go. I am at the point where I was going to buy a bale baron last year but decided against it right now because of no dealers here and of course no support. I am going to a Kuhn's tie grapple this coming year because one of my farms is 20 miles away and the convenience of not having to straps bales down is appealing to me. I have waited for a couple years for the Kuhn's to improve them and I think they are there now with maybe a generation 3 grabber. Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I bale a lot of straw every year. I use a Kuhn's and have got it down to a science for me. I have gone thru the learning curve. One important thing for me is to bale my straw tight. I mean so tight that you think the knots will slip when you pick em up. That will keep the bales standing in the barn. My barns are 50 x 100 and I load both ends and then fill in the middle on each side. Then I fill in the very middle of the barn. I remove it the same way. If you have barns high enough for a stackwagon, that would be the way to go. I am at the point where I was going to buy a bale baron last year but decided against it right now because of no dealers here and of course no support. I am going to a Kuhn's tie grapple this coming year because one of my farms is 20 miles away and the convenience of not having to straps bales down is appealing to me. I have waited for a couple years for the Kuhn's to improve them and I think they are there now with maybe a generation 3 grabber. Mike


Mike, is your barn open. Where do you have the doors placed. I have a customer that has 50 x100 and has a 12 door on the north and the two center 25 ft bays are open. Merry Christmas.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I handle a similar amount of bales in a year, and every year I want to try to automate some but I just can't come up with something that will honestly save me time or money. My problem with accumulator's is the same as you, too much screwing around loading and stacking the piles. My problem with a stackliner is that my barns aren't made for them and I'm not interested in building new sheds when I have ones that are in good shape. I can still find help and I have help that is good enough to put in 1400 bales in an evening. So even though I pay them good, it's still cheap because their fast. Sometimes you have to donate a 30 pack to the cause.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought a baler from a guy who was doing 1000 bales a day, 30,000 bales a straw a year for 5 years with 1 hired man. His equipment:
-tractor on JD 336 baler (later a 348) with a bale basket towed behind modified so the driver could hydrauically open / close the gate.
-tractor with steffens 18 on edge grab with 1/4 turn rotator
-3 tandem wagons that held 330 or so bales on edge with pre sized straps to tie off and go in just a few minutes.

The hired man baled, then dropped each load of 70-90 bales near the wagons. The farmer used a hay hook to drag the bales into the same pattern as an accumulator on the ground, once arranged jumped on the tractor and loaded the wagons. He said it took a bit less time to arrange and load the bales as the baler took to fill another basket.

So you have about 20 mins of just baling time on front, and about 20 min of just loading time at the end. He said the usually day from starting baling to pulling out of the field was about 4 hours for the 1000 bales.The grapple tractor pulled double, the baling tractor was left in the field, the last wagon was pulled by truck or pulled triple on wide roads or near home.

In his experience its took about 1 hour per wagon to unload and stack in a barn.


----------



## peaches (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you checked out the Alison Bale Converter? I use one and it sounds like something you might could use. I take round rolls of hay to the barn where i then take the roundrolls and using the Alison Bale Converter, convert them to square bales and load directly onto a truck, or stack. I have found this saves money in that I do not have to store the square bales. I can keep the straw in rolls until I need the square bales, then I can very quickly convert the large round bales to square bales. The Alison Bale Converter price is reasonable too. Starts in the 20s and works with a Bale Barron.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Slowzuki :
The guy using a bale basket as his accumulator adds an interesting twist to the whole process. He's adding a lot of volume in the gathering phase and eliminating a lot of running around the field with a grapple. However, it seems like any efficiency gained there is lost when he has to arrainge the bales by hand to be loaded with the grapple. I've been through that process more than once when a soft, free standing stack fell over in the barn. It ain't fun, but if it works for them more power to them!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I had never thought of how he did it before, everyone here uses baskets to get the bales back to the barn but it does make sense. You don't have any packs dropped in the the way of the baler. Its a lot of work for the guy at the wagon but using a pair of hay hooks you aren't bending over or lifting, just dragging the bales a few feet. As long as he gets done before the baler gets back it works pretty well.

The other option of dropping accumulated packs from a normal accumulator in the field is nice but when you work out the time its not much if any faster. Less work though except if you have lots of turns, or dips with a drag type.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

yppkiya said:


> Hey everyone. I am in my second year of baling and selling wheat straw in small squares (baled with JD336 twine tie). Last year I baled and put up 2500 bales the old school way (manually stacking onto the trailer and unloading in the barn). As all of you know, labor is hard to come by which drove me to purchasing a Rafter M accumulator (10 bale tie) and grapple with side shift and this year put up about 4000 bales. While this system effectively reduced the labor, and allowed me to do more myself, I still feel like it is not the best way for me to get the straw put up. I didnt go nearly as fast as I had hoped. Here are a few things I ran into with the accumulator:
> I could not pull it behind the baler because I am baling the wind row that the combine lays which requires two passes with the baler to pick up the straw. I cant rake it because the baler cant handle that amount of straw at once. So, the accumulator requires one man to run it. Not that big of a deal.
> Here in Louisiana we have to put water furrows in our fields to drain the water. This caused problems occasionally. The bales would sometimes hang the leading edge in the furrow and either flip over, flip up and raise the accumulator and create a mess, or tear the bale up. Big inconvienence.
> Frequently, the bales would just slide on the ground ( laying the stubble over like a mat) and would not have enough resistance to force thru the trip levers, so you would have to stop and manually trip the lever and put the bale in place. This was frustrating.
> ...


 You might want to check out the Alison Bale Converter. It allows you to round bale the straw, then run it through the Converter to put into square bales. Saves storage and labor.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

yppkiya said:


> Hey everyone. I am in my second year of baling and selling wheat straw in small squares (baled with JD336 twine tie). Last year I baled and put up 2500 bales the old school way (manually stacking onto the trailer and unloading in the barn). As all of you know, labor is hard to come by which drove me to purchasing a Rafter M accumulator (10 bale tie) and grapple with side shift and this year put up about 4000 bales. While this system effectively reduced the labor, and allowed me to do more myself, I still feel like it is not the best way for me to get the straw put up. I didnt go nearly as fast as I had hoped. Here are a few things I ran into with the accumulator:
> I could not pull it behind the baler because I am baling the wind row that the combine lays which requires two passes with the baler to pick up the straw. I cant rake it because the baler cant handle that amount of straw at once. So, the accumulator requires one man to run it. Not that big of a deal.
> Here in Louisiana we have to put water furrows in our fields to drain the water. This caused problems occasionally. The bales would sometimes hang the leading edge in the furrow and either flip over, flip up and raise the accumulator and create a mess, or tear the bale up. Big inconvienence.
> Frequently, the bales would just slide on the ground ( laying the stubble over like a mat) and would not have enough resistance to force thru the trip levers, so you would have to stop and manually trip the lever and put the bale in place. This was frustrating.
> ...


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

You might want to look at the Alison Bale Converter. This machine allows you to round bale the straw, making it easier to handle and easier to store. Then you can convert the round bales to squares as you sell it. I load it right on the truck as it comes out of the baler using a conveyor. It works well for me. I produce about 250,000 bales per year.round rolling it in the field then converting to squares as I need to load a truck.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

250,000? Really? A load a day, 5-6 days a week 52 weeks a year average? Hand loaded everyday? Sounds like a salesman statistic to me, ie BS.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Hallshay, I've talked to Alison quite a bit & I'm hopefully purchasing one of his machines n the next 30 days. It's no rinky dink operation & it's no BS. I believe he runs 2-3 loads a day, has 3 or 4 guys. The only thing I would do different is have a bale bandit or baron incorporated in my operation. I would not want to be on the business end of a hay elevator loading semi's n the winter of Georgia, let alone the summer.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

HALLSHAY said:


> 250,000? Really? A load a day, 5-6 days a week 52 weeks a year average? Hand loaded everyday? Sounds like a salesman statistic to me, ie BS.


Yes sir, I really have produced sold, and loaded 267,000 in one year with the Alison Bale Converter and 3-4 men. If you would like to see my operation you would be welcome to see for yourself. If I had not done this myself, I would not have posted the information. I have made a very good living for the past 15 years dealing with straw and hay. I have tried every method possible to make hay production and sales as efficient and profitable as possible. This machine is the best thing I have found IT does what I say it will do and more...You never touch a bale...until it comes up the conveyor into the trailer...the man in the trailer just sets it off the conveyor. This machine does what I say it will do....AND THAT IS A FACT JACK!The manufacturer of Alison Bale Converter will be at the Colorado Farm Show in Greeley. I do hope you will go by and visit. He will be at the Bale Baron Booth. I think you would find it interesting.


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

It is possible to load 250-350k bales/ yr. Back when times were good and straw was selling, 4-53' van trailers- 700 bales on a trailer. Avg 3000 bales in a day. Completely wear out a 575 nh in 6 months or less. Now...........prob sell 2/ day. I don't have an Alison converter but something similar. Poorly built, but it works


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Salesman have a way of bending numbers and reality. I am sure that what you are saying can be done, but please do not make every prospective buyer of your machine believe that it is a breeze to deal with 250k bales on an annual basis. If you do that, in my opinion you are setting them up to fail. The logistics behind averaging 1000 bales a day, 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year is crazy. There is a hell of alot more that goes into it than running your converter for 7.8 hours a day, 5 days a week. I could pick away at your statistics and piss you off to no end, but I will not do that. I own and operate my own hay processing facility and I know what it takes to make the wheels spin around here! Hopefully you don't send the guy who "just sets the bales off the conveyor" to whoop my ass. He must be built like a brick sh*t house!! How do you keep a guy like that around?
Is there market enough for a bunch of guys doing 250k bales of straw a year? I am assuming that most of this is mulch straw for roadsides?

This all reminds me of an old Tennessee Ernie Ford song.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Tim, your last few sentences are the funniest thing I ever read on this site. Thank you for a hearty laugh. I did a little round bale processing years back and I have to agree with .


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Hallshay, I say this respectfully, but calling him a salesman would be like me calling you a mechanic. I'm sure you turn a wrench every once in awhile on your equipment but that's not what you are. You are a hay man just as he is. 1 thing I've learned in my 15 years of self employment is just because you can't do it or don't think it can be done doesn't mean it can't be. I will be buying a machine from him hopefully pretty soon & he never once made me believe that I would be producing 250000 bales. He told me that's what he produces and I don't think he ever insinuated that when he was talking about it on here.... at least I didn't read it that way


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Mr. HallsHay do you need a hug or something? Geez. I don't see anywhere where this gentleman made it out to be easy. But one thing you said was correct. I think Georgia boys are made a little differently. Maybe the Alison guy should put that as a disclaimer on his advertising.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I like hugs, I just want to see a picture before I commit!!!



ladyhay said:


> Geez. I don't see anywhere where this gentleman made it out to be easy.


You never touch a bale...until it comes up the conveyor into the trailer...the man in the trailer just sets it off the conveyor.

That sounds easy. How many of you would call hand loading a van easy? Have any of you loaded a van by just setting it off the conveyor? Maybe his loader guy is 18" tall and can load a van a layer at a time. Last time I hand loaded one was 25 years ago, but I do remember layer 6 didn't come easy!!!


----------



## acehay (Jan 19, 2013)

Hallshay.....evidently people from your area don't know how to work like we do in the south because I actually worked on the end of a hay conveyor just like that when I was 12 years old and handled it quite well. My dad always had a saying " it'll make a man out of you or kill you one" and I guess it made me a man! not sure it made me built quite like a brickshit house but I digress. I have run a Alison Bale Converter and can assure you you can get the numbers mentioned earlier! However, i don't think anybody who has been in farming more than a few days would ever assume it was easy.....nothing in farming is easy but that doesn't mean it can't be done..


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

I believe the post there is describing a SIMPLE process. SIMPLE does not equal EASY. Heck nothing is EASY in the Deep South in the summer time. BREATHING ain't easy during July and August here.


----------



## AgDawg30830 (Jan 19, 2013)

HALLSHAY said:


> I like hugs, I just want to see a picture before I commit!!!
> 
> You never touch a bale...until it comes up the conveyor into the trailer...the man in the trailer just sets it off the conveyor.
> 
> That sounds easy. How many of you would call hand loading a van easy? Have any of you loaded a van by just setting it off the conveyor? Maybe his loader guy is 18" tall and can load a van a layer at a time. Last time I hand loaded one was 25 years ago, but I do remember layer 6 didn't come easy!!!


It surely isn't easy when you load it a layer at a time, tripping when the bale rocks under your feet while carrying it the length of a 53' trailer.

Of course, I always load it from the front of the trailer to the back and don't have that problem...


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

acehay said:


> Hallshay.....evidently people from your area don't know how to work like we do in the south.


Ever heard the saying "work smarter, not harder"?

You are right, the older I get, the lazier I get.

I feel like the Georgia Posse who all ironically joined in the last couple of days is picking on me.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Hallshay, we're not all from down south. We wear shoes up here & will only date cousins occasionally.







Haha


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

Okay Mr. HallsHay. I'm going to play nice. Mama and Daddy raised a lady. Good night.
Hey watch it Mizzou!!! You a Tiger fan by any chance?


----------



## acehay (Jan 19, 2013)

The point of the post was to explain to a less knowledgeable person such as yourself that it is EASY enough for a twelve year old to do it! People in the south stick together when an outsider tries to call another poster a liar. In case you haven't noticed the "ga posse" are a group of people in the same business running the same equipment but we try to work together even though we are competitors for the same market. I find it funny that you actually produce your own bale handling system....guess you feel a little threatened by the Alison system since you come on this forum bashing another method. I don't guess i need to ask how your machine works being you think it's impossible to bale 250000 bales a year!!

Island Breeze I officially deputize you into the "GA posse" Missouri post of course!


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

Now just hang on a dadburn minute everyone!! Sheesh. Can't we all just get along?? I am sorry if you felt picked on sir. I imagine Alison Ag felt picked on as well. He didn't slight your bale handling process nor slight your character. He is a great fella and an entrepreneur much like yourself trying to make it in a tough economy and provide a quality product at a fair price. I do know for a fact that he's run this machine for some time and the amount of straw and hay he puts out of that operation on a daily basis does boggle my mind! So you see, it made me bristle when you insinuated that he was a liar and a smarmy salesman. I didn't take that lightly. But I'm a good Methodist gal and I've forgiven you.







It's Friday! It's a holiday weekend and the weather is GORGEOUS. Well at least it is here! How's the weather in Colorado? What about Missouri?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

HALLSHAY said:


> Ever heard the saying "work smarter, not harder"?
> 
> You are right, the older I get, the lazier I get.
> 
> I feel like the Georgia Posse who all ironically joined in the last couple of days is picking on me.


Yea looks like they are working together









Trying to get some free advertising.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Loading vans, easy enough for a twelve year old to do it! Sounds like a good slogan.

I own a press, not a rebaler. HUUUUUGGGEEEE difference. I built a packaging system for myself and no one else. I don't feel at all threatened by the Alison system because I deal mostly in premium alfalfa and I guarantee that my market will not be one bit affected by anyone's rebaler machine. I understand the theory and I know it works in grasses and straw, but not a chance with alfalfa.

He is a salesman, he is on here trying to sell something. I now believe he does what he says. Hell everyone should own one for 20k, that's what each one of my big strappers cost.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

First off, I am not taking sides with anyone but I personally do not like to see people arguing on this forum. I can understand each persons point of view. I can see how Tim finds it hard to see one company rebale a quarter million bales of straw especially with the amount of hay he handles within his company. I have loaded 40' van trailers many days in the field and from the barn and out of railroad cars and it ain't easy and not for the faint of heart. I have seen a lot of good men wobble to a shade tree, that could not take it. Those days, everything was by hand and not mechanized like it is now. If it was not for machinery today, I would not touch an idiot block! I personally would like to see how Mr. Alison's equipment runs. I was hoping to see a video of the process but could not find one. Is it possible to shoot one and post it on here? I would think that a bale baron would work great if you could feed the bales directly into it and then use a fork or spear to load into the van. I am always looking at the easy way out to eliminate hand labor. I look forward to more info on the processor so I can learn from other individuals. In the meantime, please keep it mellow guys and gals so this ole Southern boy does not dream about loading vans in his sleep. We all strive to do our best in a difficult business


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have seen things like extendable potato bin pilers shoot into the back of a truck, so you can keep the tip of the conveyor at the pile face. We do all our haying by hand from field up into the loft so I know the numbers per day can be done but full days of just stacking burns folks out. We only do 6000 bales or so and folks don't like seeing my number on the phone!

Add my vote to a bale baron parked on the end.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

The thing that I have wondered about all of these unrollers (simpco, hay wizard, allison) how do they handle first cut timothy and orchard grass? Straw is short stemmed. Bermuda seems to be cut shorter, but first cut timothy and orchard grass can have 4+ foot stems up north. It seems like that would wrap up on most of this equipment or be much harder/slower process to unroll. Have any of you that are running these unrolling machines had any experience with this. I am hoping for real experience and not just theory.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I know this may sound like a silly question, but how gentle is this rebaler on the straw. Most of my horse customers are wanting their straw as long as possible. Not sure any rebaling would produce a product that they would like.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Yea looks like they are working together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A forum troll and his elves....ignore them and hopefully they'll go away.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to agree with HALLSHAY on this. One thing I do not understand is why anyone would want to have a rebaler. First of all it was said that by round baling in the field it would make it easier to handle and store the bales. I will agree that it would be easier to handle rolls than it would square bales by hand, but how can round bales save storage space unless they were stored outside which would make them unfit to rebale into little bales here in the southeast and storing round bales inside takes up more room than well stacked square bales. Now lets go back to handling the bales, the only way I can see a rebaler would benefit is that you would not have little bales in the field in case it would rain before you got all of them stacked in the barn. It was also said that you could use a bale baron with the rebaler. If your going to do that would it not be easier to use the bale baron in the field and load with the tractor just as you would with round bales and unload and stack in the barn just as you would with round bales and them not have to do anything until time to load on the truck with the tractor instead of having to go thru the rebaling process and then use a bale baron. I do not under stand why you would go thru all of that extra trouble maybe someone can enlighten a dumb ole farmer like me.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

ladyhay, yep I'm a Mizzou fan. Not a fan of Arkansas, Kansas or Nebraska. Weather is upper 50's today so I'm getting ready to play some golf. Supposed to be 30 on monday.









acehay, thanks for the deputizing.... I think.









FarmerCline, I can't speak for everybody but I'm wanting to purchase one so I can rebale in the off months of hay season. I can produce more round bale hay with net wrap, set it outside & then rebale it in the odd months. It would be ideal to bale it all square and bundle it with a Bale Bandit but that would be HUGE storage issue. I've been building red iron buildings for the last 15 years & I would hate to see the size of building it would take to even store 100,000 bales. Btw, the outside of the round bales that is spoiled is typically pulled off once it's being unrolled/broken down. It's just another way to do something when u need higher quantitys of hay. I'm sure I would love Tim's processor just as much if I was doing alfalfa but I never grew up around alfalfa & I will b honest......It intimidates me a little bit.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> A forum troll and his elves....ignore them and hopefully they'll go away.


Anyone that puts up that much hay a year could be a valuable asset to haytalk. I remember a couple years ago a guy on here posted on every thread that he could to sell his netwrap and twine. I think he became a moderator on haytalk.


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. Anyhow- that's the end of it. If a person has a need and I believe I have a solution for them then I don't feel there's any reason not to respond. I am deeply sorry if you found that offensive. Sweet Jesus I had no idea this was such an inflammatory issue. @Island Breeze- the weather is gorgeous here today too. We had a heavy frost this morning but the highs are in the 60's the next couple days. I am looking forward to spring. I hate having to scrape ice of the truck windshield in the morning. Oh and welcome to the SEC! Watched UGA play Mizzou in basketball a few weeks back in Athens!


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

ladyhay, I'm not a winter person either. I like sun, sand, shorts & bikinis! Mizzou will do a lot better in basketball than football n the SEC. I was hoping they would fire Pinkel after the miserable football season but no such luck. I'm preparing for another 5 win season next year. The spread will not work in the SEC. Dudes are to fast & strong!


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha!! Well the Mizzou men beat the tar out of the Dawgs. The Lady Dawgs did beat the Lady Tigers in Athens. That's the game we attended. Bless the men's hearts but they are just terrible. I watched them play last year a few times and I swear if not for the height differential between the men and the women, the women would run all over the men. I agree with you on the sun, sand, shorts and bikinis! You just left off margaritas!!


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I thought it was universal law that if u have sun, sand & bikinis that margaritas would be included.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Blue Duck said:


> Anyone that puts up that much hay a year could be a valuable asset to haytalk. I remember a couple years ago a guy on here posted on every thread that he could to sell his netwrap and twine. I think he became a moderator on haytalk.


I don't disagree with you Blue Duck, I've just seen too many forums ruined by marketing trolls, their elves and the zombies they create. I don't really mind the marketers themselves. The legitimate ones are usually honest about it and do contribute to the site. I have more of a problem with the elves who are either lower level folks in the office or contract people working from home. They often get paid by the post, know a little about the subject, but only serve to reinforce the message of the troll. Over time they kill a lot of the open, honest, and free exchange of information that we enjoy on this site. I suspect there are a number of them in this thread because it follows Forum Marketing 101.


----------



## ladyhay (Jan 18, 2013)

This forum needs a margarita or two all the way around. Geez.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

IslandBreeze, could you explain to me how the spoiled layer gets removed? Does the rebaler do it or do you have to do that by hand. Unless I am missing something I don't see how the rebaler will do that. If a couple of slugs of black rotten hay would get in the square bales it could hurt a persons reputation of having high quality hay.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

FarmerCline, you have to remove them by hand, pitch fork or however u want. It would propbably b fine to leave it in for cow hay because it would b there if u fed them a round bale. For horse hay u would definately want to get it out. I know u can slow the conveyor system down so I'm guessing that when ur initially starting a bale a guy would probably slow it down a little. Hopefully Alison will c this & he can explain his system better than I can. I've never met him & I've only talked to him a dozen times. I'm hoping to run down & see it in person within a couple of weeks. I know for a fact that he has more employees than I will have & he produces a hell of a lot more than I ever will. Where I'm different from him is I will have a Bale Bandit on the end of mine & I will store hay in my barn & then load, not load as I'm producing.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Island, I would hope that you would video that and post on here. That would be pretty interesting to see and watch. If you we're to rebale, that would be pretty slick but for my operation, using the bale bandit behind the baler in the field would suit me.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a hay guy about 25 miles from me that uses a rebaler. Not sure what kind it is, he rebales approxmately 30,000 round bales per year into square bales. His round bales are stored in an old factory building that he purchased for a song&dance from the bank. I have seen the idiot bricks that he bales, bermuda grass, it is ok hay but nothing to get excited about. The bermuda grass leaves shatter real bad & the bale is mostly stems. It is good looking hay. Nutrition, ah well, not to good. Rebaling bermuda grass MIGHT not be a real good idea HERE, if you want to keep all of the nutrition in the hay you produce.

scrapiron


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The web site doesn't show an address or any pictures of it in operation. I need to run over to Albany GA in the next few weeks to visit a plant and I'd be happy to sidetrack up to Waynesboro on my way back to the Atlanta airport to see it in operation. Just seeing a 250K bale operation would be quite an education for me and I'm sure you're proud of it. Please PM me with the address and I'll let you know when I can be there.

FarmerCline brings up an interesting point about the spoiled layer. Producing that volume of small squares would result in a significant amount of spoiled hay and unless they are stored on pallets the bottoms would likely be pretty rotten. I'm not sure you could sell that for cow hay. It's a pretty far run to take it up to the mushroom growers in PA and I'm not sure they would even take it. What do you do with it?


----------



## acehay (Jan 19, 2013)

To answer the question about the removal of the wet stuff from the roll.....if you keep the round bales at least under some type of cover and use net wrap you really only have at wet area on the bottom. when you cut the net wrap the wet bottom weighs a lot more and will separate itself from the bottom of the roll leaving the dry matter to be placed on the prep table. That is sufficient when baling straw or mulch but with top quality horse hay you may have to be a little more diligent in getting all the wet area removed. We also train our guy at the end of the conveyor to watch for any wet that might slip through (if a bale has a sudden change in weight or has any visual wet we kick it out).


----------



## acehay (Jan 19, 2013)

Alison's operation is about 30 miles south of Augusta,Ga between Waynesboro and Vidette on Hwy 24. His number is (706) 360-2014 I'm sure he would love for you to stop by!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

IslandBreeze, I have to agree with what Mike120 said. I really do not think that it would be okay to leave the spoiled layer on for cow hay. In a roll of hay the spoiled part is more or less on the outside layer but in a rebaled square bale it will be mixed thought the bale. Do you have a market for cow hay in small squares in your area? Around here the cow producers buy rolls of hay because it is cheaper than buying little squares and the few that do buy little squares are wanting a premium product not something that has been stored outside and rebaled. If you do as acehay said and keep the rolls under cover is not that kind of defeating the purpose of saving time and storage space? I do not think the spoiled layer will just fall off that easily as what he said. I personally would not enjoy pulling off that wet stinking hay. When you go see this operation make sure you tell them to demonstrate with a roll that was stored outside for a couple months as you will be doing.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

NDVA, It would be ideal to just square bale & use a Bale Bandit but I don't enough acres to do that & definitely wouldn't have enough storage.

FarmerCline, there is a little bit of everything here. People with a couple cows that still use small squares & people with a few horses that feed round bales. My plan is to have the rounds net wrapped & tarped & hopefully convert them within 90 days of original baling. When I need additional rounds I have a guy that sells rounds that are stored in a barn.


----------



## peaches (Dec 27, 2012)

I


OhioHay said:


> I know this may sound like a silly question, but how gentle is this rebaler on the straw. Most of my horse customers are wanting their straw as long as possible. Not sure any rebaling would produce a product that they would like.


Alison Bale Converter and Bale Baron have coordinated their machines so now it can be operated without a conveyor at all. The Baron just takes it as it comes out of the baler.....man ain't life good! My Dad could only dream of how we do hay today.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello folks,
I have been out of town since Friday and seems I have missed a lot of commontion here. I have been baling hay and straw for over 25 years in some fashion or another. About 12 years ago I started using an unroller. I ran this machine for 10 years, then decided I could build a better one that would be more efficient, easier to operate and much safer. I developed the Alison Bale Converter. I am attempting to answer any questions you have concerning my machine. I think this machine could make baling hay and straw much easier and much more profitable for many producers. 
As to the question concerning how happy the horse people are with the rebaled straw: I sell my straw to Lowes Stores all over the south east. I have had no complaints. I do try to get the wheat cut as low as possible, thus having longer stems. I have sold directly to horse breeders and owners and have had no negative feedback.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I read an article in Hay and Forage Grower the other day about a new type of net wrap that is suppose to mimic inside storage of round bales. It was a very interesting article. It was developed by JD with Tama Plastics. It is called B-Wrap. If it does what they say it will do, seems like a perfect net wrap to use for outside storage and thus rebaling. Take a look online under the heading of Industry News. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I read an article in Hay and Forage Grower the other day about a new type of net wrap that is suppose to mimic inside storage of round bales. It was a very interesting article. It was developed by JD with Tama Plastics. It is called B-Wrap. If it does what they say it will do, seems like a perfect net wrap to use for outside storage and thus rebaling. Take a look online under the heading of Industry News. Mike


Read the same article and it sounded very good other than it being less wrap per roll and much more pricey?

Regards, Mike


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We rebaled a lot of hay over the years, using a front mounted stinger with an orbit motor, unrolling it in front of the pick-up and forking it into our baler. Got pretty hard to find labor to put up small squares, so not much choice.

It worked okay for the smooth brome, but still end up with more stems than leaves. This was hay for close-up cows, so we could live with it. Tried it on some alfalfa/orchard grass mix that we fed to calves, would NEVER do that again. The leaf shatter was unbelievable, and turned very good quality hay into junk bales full of stems. We went back to buying our calf hay in small squares. Need to remember that ANY rebaling process will cost you a lot of leaves and lost material. If you are willing to lose a lot of quality, then rebaling does work.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

Our rebaling system (Alison Bale Converter) is pretty much a closed system so what comes off the roll goes into the small bale and if the hay is round baled @ a very low moisture content 10% or less then you may have some shatter. We try to bale @15% I will admit alfalfa is the hardest to deal with.


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

Vol said:


> Read the same article and it sounded very good other than it being less wrap per roll and much more pricey?
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I read an article in Hay and Forage Grower the other day about a new type of net wrap that is suppose to mimic inside storage of round bales. It was a very interesting article. It was developed by JD with Tama Plastics. It is called B-Wrap. If it does what they say it will do, seems like a perfect net wrap to use for outside storage and thus rebaling. Take a look online under the heading of Industry News. Mike


I'd put up a hay shed before i spent that much for netwrap.The shed would be 1 time cost,the net every year.And you could use it for something else when not needed for hay storage.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My take on any rebaling system, leaf shatter is a problem, nutrients are lost during this process. However, if you are ok with this aspect, (as in wheat straw) it works great. I've seen the Alison at the sunbelt expo and it seems to be a well built unit. For me, it makes more sense to square in the field, correlate with bale bandit, load in barn or trailer, either flatbed or dry van. Now if I had a tight window with weather, I can roll a whole lot quicker, so that would be when I roll. Perhaps if I wanted to take those bales and convert then I might have a use for it. Machine seems to be a quality one tho. And I have to say that you do seem to be using this forum to advertise, if that's the case I'm sure downtownjr would be glad to sell you some advertising, maybe one of those aggravating banners, it's only prudent to do so, rather than using the forum. IMHO


----------



## alison farms (Jan 17, 2013)

OhioHay said:


> The thing that I have wondered about all of these unrollers (simpco, hay wizard, allison) how do they handle first cut timothy and orchard grass? Straw is short stemmed. Bermuda seems to be cut shorter, but first cut timothy and orchard grass can have 4+ foot stems up north. It seems like that would wrap up on most of this equipment or be much harder/slower process to unroll. Have any of you that are running these unrolling machines had any experience with this. I am hoping for real experience and not just theory.


If you are ever in this neck of the woods bring us a couple and we'll try them. I have baled a lot of Rye cut in the doe stage which had 4-5 ft stems and had some rapping problems. All componants will run in reverse so by running the thatcher in reverse kept it clear


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

Well people, I just wanted to update you on what I have decided to do for this season. I am going to have pallets built roughly 8' wide by 6' deep and I am going to use my 10 bale grapple to stack hay on them in the field. There will be anywhere from 80 to 100 bales per pallet depending on the placement in the barn. I am building a trailer which will be used to retrieve the stacks from the field, and take them to the barn and place them in it. It has 3 hydraulic functions: vertical lift, tilt, and squeeze. This will allow me to raise the stack vertically, and back it into the barn maximizing space. The images attached do not have the hydraulic cylinders in place, but you can get the idea. I welcome any constructive criticism, or comments. Ill keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good luck yppkiya, I really like your thinking. Do you have a Kuhns accumulator? Could you update your profile and give us a general location. I think your idea would work wonderfully with a kuhns accumulator 1036f. If you successfully build one I would be very interested in seeing it in operation. The squeeze function, I assume, is to be used for transportation purposes in getting the bales from the field to the barn without losing them from the wagon/trailer ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Vol said:


> Good luck yppkiya, I really like your thinking.


I agree. Sorta bridges the gap between an accumulator/grapple system and a stack wagon. Looks like it would add efficiency by eliminating the second handling of bales (unstacking from trailer and restacking in barn).

If you get it built, be sure to post picture (videos if possible). I would love to see it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

By the way, have you considered patenting your design? Might be financially beneficial to do so.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a I have a Rafter M drag type 10 bale tie accumulator and grapple. I got me a Hesston 4570 baler a few months ago, and I am hoping the bales out of it will be heavy enough to work with the accumulator being pulled behind the baler. By doing this I am trying to eliminate the second handling operation when stacking in the barn. The squeeze keeps the stack tight while in transport. I just hope all of my theories work like I am thinking. Time will tell...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

yppkiya said:


> Well people, I just wanted to update you on what I have decided to do for this season.


I LIKE, LIKE, LIKE this idea! Please keep us posted.

Ralph


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

Update! I have been working on the fabrication of the trailer since the last post. Last week I got all of the hydraulics hooked up and working and the movement of the mechanisms are functioning as designed. The weather here has been wetter than normal and we have not been able to "take the bridle off" of the combines yet, but the forecast is showing to have a promising 10 days coming. I am picking up some of the pallets today and the maiden voyage will be made tomorrow afternoon. Here are some pictures of the fabrication.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Post a video when you get things smoothed out. Looking good.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats on your venture! Looking Good. Please keep us posted Thanks again. Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got drawings of almost the exact same thing only I was looking at a 105 bale 8x8 pallet system. I had loosely based mine on the UK stack retrievers they used for the flat 8 piles of 56/64 bales.

I'm hung up on the distances right now. I need to move more than 100 bales at a time (would like to get 1000 bales on wheels per day) so my later drawings use a tilting forklift mast so the trailer could be used for delivery or loading trailers in the field or stacking two high at the barn.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I've got drawings of almost the exact same thing only I was looking at a 105 bale 8x8 pallet system. I had loosely based mine on the UK stack retrievers they used for the flat 8 piles of 56/64 bales.
> 
> I'm hung up on the distances right now. I need to move more than 100 bales at a time (would like to get 1000 bales on wheels per day) so my later drawings use a tilting forklift mast so the trailer could be used for delivery or loading trailers in the field or stacking two high at the barn.


I designed this one around the equipment I already have. The pallet size is based on the 10 bale tie arrangement and the height is restricted due to the shed height, and the tractor loader lift height limitation of 10 bales.

My goal is to be able to put up 1000 bales per day with this setup. Id be happy with 800. We'll see how it goes. Ill keep you all posted and will take a video when I get it all worked out.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

I am happy to report that the trailer worked flawlessly. Let me also say that I am by no means trying to "toot my own horn" or anything remotely similar. I am just giving you feedback which is 100% fact. This weekend I put up 8 stacks of straw totaling 760 bales (one 80 bale stack, two 90 bale, and five 100 bale) using the trailer (ran out of pallets). I arranged the pallets in the field in sensible locations and stacked hay on the pallets using the 10 bale tie grapple in alternating patterns. The tie bales on the top layer are in the center of the stack. I get the trailer aligned with the stack, raise the tilt and top squeeze, then back into the stack. I then pull the top squeeze down securely on the stack and tilt it over. Once I get the bed tilted down I put a little more pressure on the top squeeze to insure the bales don't move during transport. The bales ride on the trailer more secure than I was expecting. I was traveling thru about a mile of pasture to the barn and not a single bale moved on me. I am extremely pleased with that aspect. Once at the barn, I would raise the bed in the full upright position and raise the stack vertically so the pallet would clear the ground by about 3 inches prior to backing into the barn. At that point I backed the stack into the barn and could get it into position on the first shot using the truck mirrors and some guide lines I painted on the ground with marking paint. From there, set the stack down, raise the top squeeze, and pull out. Then you head back to get another. By the time you get back to the field, there will be another stack ready to go to the barn.

For me this was a step in the right direction to make my operation more efficient. Now I don't have to bring the loader tractor to the barn to unload the hay (since I only have one grapple), and my hay is already on pallets when I bring it to the barn and stack it. I am also planning to use the trailer to make local deliveries which will eliminate having to load the bales onto a trailer when the time comes.

I am taking the time to share this information in hopes that it will be beneficial for someone else, and make putting up "idiot cubes" painless as possible, and economical (if there is such). I have attached a couple of quick pictures I took with my phone. We were trying to beat the rain, so I wasn't worried about taking pictures.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

yppkiya, that rig looks great. Do u have any blueprints, I wanna build one. Good pics and great ending shot.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good job, looks great, you said it works good, mission accomplished.....got to be better than the way you were having to do it


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations man.....I am really impressed. You need to patent your Bale Trailer. I would love to have one. I would be interested in one.....if you are up to it.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's one for sale that's similar in Ontario with accumulator and grapple. Netherex version.

http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-farming-equipment-Hay-equipment-Neterex-Agway-accumalator-bale-sled-W0QQAdIdZ484444449


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a really fair price.....it seems


slowzuki said:


> Here's one for sale that's similar in Ontario with accumulator and grapple. Netherex version.http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-farming-equipment-Hay-equipment-Neterex-Agway-accumalator-bale-sled-W0QQAdIdZ484444449


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There was just the retriever for sale outside toronto last fall for 2500$. I wish I had made the drive up to get it.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

AndyL said:


> yppkiya, that rig looks great. Do u have any blueprints, I wanna build one. Good pics and great ending shot.


I designed it in CAD, so yes I have drawings of the retriever. PM me your contact info and I will get in touch with you when I get time. My wife has some cousins that farm around Lettsworth.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> There was just the retriever for sale outside toronto last fall for 2500$. I wish I had made the drive up to get it.


8500 is a good price for the whole setup. 2500 for the retriever would have been a steal provided everything works as it should. That's less than the material price in mine!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

That is really a cool wagon. My hat's off to you.

Well done.

Ralph


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you! I have been using it a lot the past 2 months making deliveries. It is working out great. I love being able to back in the shed, and grab 80 - 100 bales and be ready to deliver them in about 15 min. I run a ratchet strap along each side for safety, but I have made a few deliveries where I didn't strap it at all. My deliveries are about 45 miles one way and I haven't had the first bale move on me.

Hind sight: I should have used a higher displacement hydraulic pump to decrease the cycle time. I wasn't real sure what pressures it would be needing to operate, so I opted for the smaller displacement. Oh well, live and learn huh?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

yppkiya said:


> Hind sight: I should have used a higher displacement hydraulic pump to decrease the cycle time. I wasn't real sure what pressures it would be needing to operate, so I opted for the smaller displacement. Oh well, live and learn huh?


Good job.

If you decide to change the pump later, if it was me I'd look into a two stage pump used on log splitter, Better cycle times at low pressures then more pressure less flow when needed.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never run any wheat straw through a square baler but have had quite a few customers ask for it this year and I am planning on putting some up this spring. My question is what is the ideal weight on a bale of straw? Our bermuda hay Is in the #60 range and I wanna stay with the same length bales, I can't imagine the straw weighing near as much. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I've never run any wheat straw through a square baler but have had quite a few customers ask for it this year and I am planning on putting some up this spring. My question is what is the ideal weight on a bale of straw? Our bermuda hay Is in the #60 range and I wanna stay with the same length bales, I can't imagine the straw weighing near as much. Thanks


If your sellin by the ton try to make them heavy. We make a 14x18x36 inch bale and shoot for high 40's# bales. They wont wiegh up like hay will


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Yppkiya, you have done a great job on design and fabrication, Although I am rusted on to my bandit I can see the benefit of being able to grab 100 bales and go.

There is always more than one solution to a problem.

Well done!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

bbos said:


> If your sellin by the ton try to make them heavy. We make a 14x18x36 inch bale and shoot for high 40's# bales. They wont wiegh up like hay will


I'll be 16x18 and in the 40" range as I will be sending them through the bale bandit, thanks.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Very well done. Great idea, design, fabrication, and welding far better than most name brand equipment. Hats off to you.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Coondle said:


> Yppkiya, you have done a great job on design and fabrication, Although I am rusted on to my bandit I can see the benefit of being able to grab 100 bales and go.
> There is always more than one solution to a problem.
> Well done!


 Had forgotten about this thread and the reteriver/wagon. Can only echo all the positive comments others have made! Sure would be nice to see a video.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I hope you all had a Merry Christmas, and pray that its a prosperous New Year! I ran across some video's of the hay trailer I took with my phone that I thought I would share with you and update the thread for those of you interested. I have also attached a picture of building an 80 bale stack in the field. This will give you an idea of how the setup works. Keep in mind that these are showing an 80 bale stack, but the 90 and 100 bale stacks are the same principle. Also, during wheat straw season this year I still had the drag type accumulator and grapple you see on the skid steer, but I have since went to a Steffens accumulator and grapple which I like very well so far (I used it putting up Bermuda grass hay).

I will try to remember to get a video of the trailer in the field when hauling in. Also, as a side note, I have plans to increase the hydraulic pump size for reduce cycle times. The pressure required to lift the stacks is not what I anticipated, so that leaves me room to increase the pump volume. Although it seems really sloooow in the video's, its not that bad. Sometimes, slower is better... I couldn't get the video's to attach so here are the youtube links:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsQ9MfLi6Yo


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

That a very impressive trailer you buit yppkiya. It's nice to see that farm craftsmanship is still alive in the world.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

For anyone who is following this thread, I wanted to let you know that I am selling my square baling setup and the equipment is listed here in the classifieds:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/65378-complete-square-baling-setup-and-retriever-system-for-sale/

Thanks!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neat to see it all running. You may want to reconsider the patent cost as they have built similar retriever trailers in Europe since the 1970s in many variations and several companies built stack retriever bodies and trailers in North America, I suspect you'd have an expensive time trying to defend it.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Neat to see it all running. You may want to reconsider the patent cost as they have built similar retriever trailers in Europe since the 1970s in many variations and several companies built stack retriever bodies and trailers in North America, I suspect you'd have an expensive time trying to defend it.


Thanks for the information / heads up! I have a lot of time and energy wrapped up in this and have found exactly what you are referring to. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I just recall the mantra of a guy I worked with who had a few patents, if you don't have deep pockets to hire lawyers to defend a patents, it's not worth the bother.

The neatest device he built was a thing to help tinitus. The box would scan to find the range that the ringing happened in, then would blast that frequency back long enough your brain started ignoring the signal. You'd get some time of relief from the ringing. He had worked at rock concerts for years doing speakers/sound setup and wrecked his hearing.


----------



## yppkiya (Jan 19, 2012)

In case anyone following this thread is interested, I am selling my baler and stack retriever trailer in the marketplace section. If you know of anyone who could benefit from this setup, send them my way! Thanks.


----------

